# Everglades National Park November 28 and 29



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report....


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Beautiful fish and great memories! Thanks for the report.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Keep up the good work, DB


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Great way to start the day, very nice fish,...


----------



## stuntdubl (Jan 23, 2020)

Fantastic fish. How's EC vs. Flamingo?

Still exploring flamingo, but always wondering what else is out there.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

stuntdubl said:


> Fantastic fish. How's EC vs. Flamingo?
> 
> Still exploring flamingo, but always wondering what else is out there.


Most of the area around EC and Chokoloskee is still in the Everglades National Park, and like "Flamingo", are made up of coastal mangroves, sawgrass marshes and pine flatwoods. Each area has its own unique features and challenges. Narrow channels cut through long banks of mud and seagrass, separating the basins of the shallow coastal waters in Florida Bay. Other areas, such as the Ten Thousand Islands to the north/west, have sandbars and sharp oyster reefs. Captains have to be concerned quite a bit more with the oyster bars and reefs as you move from "Flamingo" towards Chokoloskee and the The Ten Thousand Islands. Fishing can be great in both areas of the Park. Note that you need a park pass and must complete the boaters education program to operate a powerboat within the boundaries of the Park.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Well done on that snook!


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Great Pictures.


----------



## brettfergu55 (Jan 23, 2012)

SMG said:


> Great Pictures.


I agree!


----------



## Wolfmansbrother (Mar 4, 2021)

Awesome photos. Killer snook as well.


----------



## Snookncranny (Dec 29, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> Spent the past two days fishing in the ENP. Capt. Moose saw me buzz by on Rt. 29 Saturday evening on the way to EC and hit me up---stopped for some beers and laughs and dinner at the Grill.
> 
> I did not expect much on Sunday--low tidal coefficient and unfavorable tides. We met at OR and launched before first light, made the run through the Turner River into the backcountry.
> 
> ...


Ive seen some of those golden ciclids back there, too...very weird but cool😎


----------



## stuntdubl (Jan 23, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Most of the area around EC and Chokoloskee is still in the Everglades National Park, and like "Flamingo", are made up of coastal mangroves, sawgrass marshes and pine flatwoods. Each area has its own unique features and challenges. Narrow channels cut through long banks of mud and seagrass, separating the basins of the shallow coastal waters in Florida Bay. Other areas, such as the Ten Thousand Islands to the north/west, have sandbars and sharp oyster reefs. Captains have to be concerned quite a bit more with the oyster bars and reefs as you move from "Flamingo" towards Chokoloskee and the The Ten Thousand Islands. Fishing can be great in both areas of the Park. Note that you need a park pass and must complete the boaters education program to operate a powerboat within the boundaries of the Park.



Definitely appreciate the insights. I took the boaters ed course, and it was definitely useful - as well as studying maps, and just getting out and exploring. I picked up a Florida Marine Tracks card which is amazingly useful out there as well.

I've been exploring flamingo with an annual pass when biscayne bay doesn't lure me away on weekends. Even the summer months weren't too bad in flamingo after getting more comfortable with the 120 mi. trailer day trip from south miami. Thinking about venturing out further to everglades city and chokoloskee as I have the opportunities.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Spent the past two days fishing in the ENP. Capt. Moose saw me buzz by on Rt. 29 Saturday evening on the way to EC and hit me up---stopped for some beers and laughs and dinner at the Grill.
> 
> I did not expect much on Sunday--low tidal coefficient and unfavorable tides. We met at OR and launched before first light, made the run through the Turner River into the backcountry.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report! Sometimes we have to live/fish vicariously through reports like yours!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

stuntdubl said:


> Definitely appreciate the insights. I took the boaters ed course, and it was definitely useful - as well as studying maps, and just getting out and exploring. I picked up a Florida Marine Tracks card which is amazingly useful out there as well.
> 
> I've been exploring flamingo with an annual pass when biscayne bay doesn't lure me away on weekends. Even the summer months weren't too bad in flamingo after getting more comfortable with the 120 mi. trailer day trip from south miami. Thinking about venturing out further to everglades city and chokoloskee as I have the opportunities.


Depending on exactly where you live, you might be better off trailering to Tavernier, launching at a local ramp (like the Caribbean Club) and making the run to the Park by boat.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

If you run into the park from the keys be sure you have a park pass onboard with you.
They like to be sure you paid to be on park waters.


----------

